# Door Lock Blues



## manfromnantucket (Mar 30, 2014)

Parking my '69 the other day and something dropped out of the door. LOL. Anything I need to be thinking about particularly before taking the door panel off and seeing what's laying at the bottom of the door? I have the '69 Fisher body manual so pretty sure I can figure it out . . .


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like you may have lost the U shaped spring clip that holds the lock cylinder in.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

+1 broken spring retaining clip - probably find that in the door when you open it http://www.summitracing.com/parts/smp-dl7b?seid=srese1&gclid=COv4r87R3sACFVGTfgodr74ABQ
that will show you what it looks like


----------



## manfromnantucket (Mar 30, 2014)

thanks fellas


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Use a good panel clip pry tool to prevent damage to the cardboard door panel during removal. The manual probably has a pic of one.


----------



## manfromnantucket (Mar 30, 2014)

Any idea where I can get that pry tool to get the door panel off without damage (yes, there's a pic of it in the Fisher manual)? Probably a good place to start building my GTO tool collection . . .


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

This one is at AutoZone. Most auto stores should have something similar.










http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...26i9?itemIdentifier=103001&_requestid=1230383


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Lot's of places have them. I think I got mine from Northern Tool.

Grip Door Upholstery Remover | Auto Body Tools| Northern Tool + Equipment

Bear


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

And this would be an excellent time to put a small amount of lubrication in your window regulator assembly. Matt


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Matthew said:


> And this would be an excellent time to put a small amount of lubrication in your window regulator assembly. Matt


AMEN....and free up the plastic rollers that seize to the spindle and slide in the tracks instead of rolling...:rolleyes2:


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Matthew said:


> And this would be an excellent time to put a small amount of lubrication in your window regulator assembly. Matt





Too Many Projects said:


> AMEN....and free up the plastic rollers that seize to the spindle and slide in the tracks instead of rolling...:rolleyes2:


EXACTLY! I'm doing the same to mine!


----------

